
Flipboard for iPhone - sahillavingia
http://flipboard.com/
======
Groxx
That's a nice landing page. I wonder how quickly it starts up with a slower
connection, though - mine started immediately.

~~~
cwe
It's just an auto-playing video loaded behind the content. Path did the same
thing with their v2

~~~
Groxx
Which I haven't seen. And it would still look nice, even if I had.

